# Advanced Guestbook 243



## 08154711 (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
Ich möchte ein Gästebuch in eine Webseite einbinden und zwar das Advanced Guestbook. Leider kommt schon beim Installieren eine Fehlermeldung
Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user 'ODBC'@'localhost' (using password: NO) in C:\Programme\xampp\htdocs\install.php on line 286
Cannot connect to database

Diese Meldung kommt wenn ich den Button create newDB and table gedrückt habe.
Kennt sich jemand mit der Installation aus?
Zum Testen habe ich Xampp installiert.
Gruß


----------



## lay-z-cow (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi!

Du gibst keine Verbindungsdaten für deine mySQl-Datenbank an.
Lies die Installationsanleitung, das würde sicher helfen.


Gruß

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------



## 08154711 (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
Es gibt nur die install.php da wird die db eingetragen aber wie  muss ich da einen Pfad angeben?
Hier mal der Code
  $serverid  = mysql_connect($_POST['host'], $_POST['name'], $_POST['pass']) or $install->sql_error("Cannot connect to database");


----------



## lay-z-cow (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

As I said - RTFM: readme.txt von Advanced Guestbook 2.4.3


> Installation:
> 
> 1. Open the configuration file 'config.inc.php' with a text editor
> and set up your database settings.




Gruß

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------



## 08154711 (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
Naja ein Schritt weiter, DB eingerichtet jetzt dieser Fehler


```
Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in C:\Programme\xampp\htdocs\lib\mysql.class.php on line 30
Connection Error
```


Ist bestimmt einfach, habe aber noch nie was mit Datenbanken gemacht.


----------



## ne0hype (4. Dezember 2007)

Na da ist wohl das Passwort oder der Username für die MySQL Datenbank falsch.


----------

